# ultramarines company markings



## Marneus Kaigar (Apr 6, 2009)

ok call me retarded but i have no idea of what companys make a difference...i was going to paint all my marines with gold trim but now that i looked though the codex i found a page i didnt quite understand...im painting tacticle squads at the moment and some are shown with a silvery/red or dark green trim. What do these mean?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

each colour represents a different company. Gold, if my memory serves me correctly, is the second company (A battle company). The colours go like this:
1st Company - White or Silver - Members of the 1st Company should also paint their helmet the company colour.
2nd Company - Yellow or Gold
3rd Company - Red
4th Company - Green
5th Company - Black
6th Company - Orange
7th Company - Purple
8th Company - Grey
9th Company - Blue
10th Company - Nominally white, however the company colour is not displayed in the members armour because they are Scouts.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

If you can get a look in the 4th edition SM codex it shows a page of pictures and text on their markings.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The Second Edition Codex for Space Marines, included all this data about what company markings etc were relevant for CODEX chapters. It also included most directions for the relevant awards a Marine could be awarded such as the Iron Halo and Marksmans Medal and how they were meant to be worn on Power Armour etc. If you can find an old copy of this somewhere on Ebay or even at a swap meet etc, grab it as it has some nice now overlooked fluff in it as well. Plus it will show you how to mark a Whirlwind in Codex transfers etc. 

I havent seen a recent SM codex, so am unsure of what information is currently presented on each of the companies, but in a standard 2nd edition set up each CODEX chapters various companies had specific roles, vetrans in 1st, (50% in terminator) 2nd and 3rd were battle companies, 9th company was a dev company complete 10 squads of devs. (That would make your heart leap to face such a force). I remember one company and I think its 5th in a CODEX chapter are meant to be mounted on bikes as a mobile company and am sure 1 company was purely assualt marines too. 


As has already been mentioned here the schemes for shoulder trims are noted above. 2nd company Ultramarines during the late 80's and early 90's was the primary choice of GW to use for battle reports and showcases. However it never became gold trim until 3rd edition, before that and if you look it was always yellow. I assume whoever was painting them at GW assumed that the clash of yellow and blue was a good mix to showcase the marines themselves. Gold and Blue was reserved for Thousand Sons and their we are pretending not to be Eyptian pharoah types please don't call me King Tut... look, which was even more pronounced on the older range of minatures.

If you go through the old WD's you will find the back page always instead of an adevert had a display of a battle, and of course, mostly represented when marines were present a squad of good old Ultramarines, and a captain minature wearing his romanesque type helm. The dark angels captain minature of the same era, looks very Native American Indian type headress too.

Going back several years for a GD you will find that GW assembled the entire 1st company of the Ultramarines as they stood during the Invasion of the polar fortresses which decimated them to a man. (Captain Invictus commanding) and they did an article in the same white dwarf about markings as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------

